# GrassFactor Meetup



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone planning to hit the @thegrassfactor meetup in Chicago next week? It's a four hour drive for me but I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm locked, loaded, and on my way


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> I'm locked, loaded, and on my way


It's my first time in Chicago. I'll blame the drinking on my nerves.


----------

